# malawi's in a 125ltr



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

I know this can be done as i have seen it done, im just wondering how many i could get in, what would be the highest number after being overstocked to lower aggresion.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

It can be done but if you want to give them a better than ok living environment, you need a larger tank. Id say 4/5 could be kept in there but the smaller the numbers, then the more aggression towards one fish and more chance of you loosing them, I really wouldn't recommend it. They really need a 50g+ to have a good home and be happy, this way you wont have a massive aggression problem as you can fill it up more.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

Why is it though that 20 cant go inside of there? there will be many places to hide. enough food etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Only 1 male! Seriously, don't do it if you don't see a bigger tank in the future. A harem of something like P. Saulosi (1 male 3-4 females) would do fine for a while, but not long term. Get a pair of Brichardi or Juli ornatus.


----------



## SamHogan (Apr 3, 2010)

How many maximum in a 180 litre tank? 40 uk gallons? tell me the number i should go for after being overstocked. thanks.


----------

